# The North Fork Vineyard



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I expanded my layout last summer and am now filling in the new space created by the mainline loop. Wife suggested all is not logging, mining, and freight, that there should be some recreation as well. She decided she wanted a vineyard, reminiscent of the wine industry in the hills of Virginia and on the North Fork of Long Island...both places we are fond of.

So I build a simple barn building out of plywood and painted it and sided it with cedar boards. Then it took a year to find a plant to simulate grape vines. Turns out the answer was at ECLSTS this year, a form of miniature ivy called "Peter Pan". Perfect look for grape vines. I took photos of vineyards on the North Fork, and tried to replicate the support structures of poles and wires. I used fiberglass driveway marker rods from Home Depot and florist wire. I painted both with dark brown primer and topcoats then installed them in the ground. We planted the vines, and then added ground cover. Here is how it looks to date:



















A close up of the vines before ground cover and building work










Still have to add windows and doors to the winery barn, parking lot, and signage. The vineyard will be a companion attraction with the campground adjacent that I posted on another thread. White building will be winery and campground business office and owner residence. Will probably do another row of grapes when the trimmings I made root in water and then get planted. Also plan a tourist RR to bring in business. Oh the silver tank car is the winery tanker for advertising and shipping to whole sale distributors

Jerry


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice Jerry. We will be over for the mini wine tasting when it's ready.  

Chris


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

It really does look like a vineyard!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

up9018 said:


> Very nice Jerry. We will be over for the mini wine tasting when it's ready.
> 
> Chris


Hmmm... Ivy wine ??
Looks good, Jerry. Very realistic.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks good Jerry. What is the zone rating for Peter Pan Ivy?


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Looks just like Napa  I really think that that's one of the best "agricultural" scenes I've seen--I was wanting to do a farm, but couldn't find much of anything that looked very realistic using live miniature plants. Well done.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Gents- Thanks very much for the comments, it is a fun build. rd I also have a farm, as you say difficult to grow scale crops, so I use lots of moss....and apple trees

Jerry


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

That's really cute. I saw you mentioned Virginia but that would be appropriate for us California types as well.


----------

